# Family trip



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Ran a trip with R&J hunting and fishing. The river was foggy so we ran to the west avoiding the river. Another reason to avoid the river is all the logs, debris, and even trees from the high water. Some of this stuff is making the open gulf so be ever alert as you are running.










Once we hit the gulf we hit the fog anyway and had to navigate through it.










The day before we had picked up a pair of blackfin on Russelure Deep Divers at some nearby rigs so that was our target.










We started out trolling Russelures at some rigs hoping for wahoo or blackfin tuna but only found some bonito. That got them warmed up and gave us some bait.










These fish were almost the size of the bait but the kid loved it.










We moved out and went looking for yellowfin. We started out chunking. We marked them well but the bite was not happening. They would bust occasionally but they never would take any poppers. After a long while we find one that decided to eat.










We had our first yellowfin. It was just a keeper as have been a lot of them recently. Still one for the box.










We moved to a close by drillship but soon went back to the floater. This time we were able to put a better sized yellowfin in the box.










Unfortunately that is all Father Neptune would allow us for the day. Back at the dock we found most of the guys had the same slow day with the yellows. Some were more fortunate and the 2 or 3 they had were all the bigger fish though.










Life is Good!

Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a good day.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------

